# Erreur 1429 sur un Ipod mini



## Hilaire (18 Juin 2008)

Hello à tous,

mon Ipod mini s'est bloqué. Itunes me dit que l'Ipod est corrompu. Lorsque j'essaye de le restaurer j'ai un message d'erreur 1429 !

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci


----------



## curlies (2 Juillet 2008)

Le jeter par la fenêtre.
Ton ipod est foutu.

Tu te demandes bien pourquoi ?

Mais tu n'auras jamais la réponse...


*Apple*


----------



## hotblood (2 Juillet 2008)

Essaie la restauration via un PC puis via le Mac. Sinon, j'ai vu sur d'autres sites que le SAV reprend les machines affichant un tel code: disque dur mort 
Essaies qd même la manip que je t'ai décrite plus haut.


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2008)

Essaye de l'utiliser tel un disque dur Externe&#8230;  Donc tu l'efface avec l'utilitaire de disque & non pas avec iTunes&#8230;


N'empêche 15 jour pour lui répondre a mon avis il en a acheté un autre !!!


----------



## hotblood (2 Juillet 2008)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> N'empêche 15 jour pour lui répondre a mon avis il en a acheté un autre !!!




oups, pas vu:sleep:


----------

